# My first attempt at Fatty Greatness w/Q-View



## flynn diesel (Feb 4, 2012)

So after several rounds of pork shoulders and ribs I figured Super Bowl weekend would be a great time to try my first Fatty.  With an 8lb. pork shoulder ready for the smoker tomorrow, I decided to go light on the filling with Caramelized Onions, Roasted Garlic, Sautéed Portabella Mushrooms, Spinach and Mozzarella.   








Jimmy Dean Regular Pork Sausage rolled flat in a 1 gallon ziplock bag.













Wrapped nice and tight, ready for the smoker.







Smoked for about 2 1/2 hours over Apple Wood until internal temp was 162 degrees.







Cue church music.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







For my first attempt, I couldn't be happier.  The taste was something I can only describe as 1000 angels dancing on my taste buds.  It was magical!


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks awesome!  Good job!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 5, 2012)

That does look awesome!


----------



## ellymae (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## ice daddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Man the combination looks awesome !


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2012)

Heck yea that looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice and I can almost guarantee it won't be your last one


----------



## geerock (Feb 5, 2012)

If that's your first what are you going to do for an encore?  That looks fantastic!


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2012)

Ice Daddy said:


> Man the combination looks awesome !


Thats a great looking fatty,but now what are you going to do? Going to be hard to top that.


----------



## whittling chip (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the way you placed it at a 45° angle on the grates. It really made the picture turn out perfect!

The inside looks perfect. Mine never looks _that_ good!

Great job


----------



## flynn diesel (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks gang!  I had the leftovers the next day with eggs and it was excellent!


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 6, 2012)

They are great as left overs. I find my self making them just FOR left overs. The last several I make when I am making something else just so I can have them for a few days afterwards.  I like how well you cooked the goodies first.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 9, 2012)

This is a great meal


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good.  Been awhile since i made a fattie. Might have to put it on
 The to do list for the weekend


----------



## big sexy (Feb 9, 2012)

Flynn Diesel said:


> Thanks gang!  I had the leftovers the next day with eggs and it was excellent!


Left overs, if I made a fattie looking that good, no way would I have had any left overs.  Nice job, looks fantastic.


----------



## sam3 (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW!!! That came out great!


----------



## flynn diesel (Jun 11, 2013)

Think I'm going to need another one of these for Fathers Day.


----------



## flynn diesel (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe I'll go for the breakfast fatty.


----------

